# Stolen Tudor Pelagos



## rrknight

I'm sad to say I am now a victim of an organize crime that frauded me of my Tudor Pelagos. Sorry for the long write.

Some of you remembered that I posted a BNIB Tudor Pelagos for sale here on the classified section last month. I was one of the few who was able to get my hands on a Pelagos and I had to pay over MSRP to be put on the first one on the Rolex AD list.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/bnib-tudor-pelagos-catch-release-reduce-742851.html

I posted this same ad on Kijiji and then I got a call from some guy who lives in Ottawa. He claims he owns 2 Play it again sports stores. A location in Montreal and another one in Ottawa. He said he was looking hard for this watch and he was willing to pay me my asking price $5200.

He said he will go to BMO bank and get the teller to call me to verify my name for the certified chq.

15min later, I receive a call from a guy who said he is certifying the chq and wants to make sure everything is correct. The number he called me from was a 1800 number. I called the number back and it went to BMO call centers number. This was odd because certified chqs are done at the branch not at the call centers.

We agreed in a meeting place at my old condo where it has security cameras.
He drove 4 hours to meet me in person. The certified chq looks legit. It had the branch stamp and the embossing stamps. I used to be a teller before so I know how a certified chq looks like. So we made the exchange and next day I deposit the chq at my TD bank.

1 week later, I got a return chq and now I'm out $5200. I contacted my branch and they are now trying to retrieve the chq. I contacted the guy and his number is still valid. He said he will etransfer $1000 and give me the rest when he comes to Toronto again on Sat. The transfer was suppose to happen yesterday but of course nothing. I called him back last night and he said he will do it today. Still nothing. So I called him again, this time he said he will get someone from his store to come meet me tonight.

So at this point, he's just playing games. So I called every single Play it again Sports store in Ottawa and Montreal. No one heard of this guy. Eventually I got a store owner in Montreal who said I was the 3rd person who called about this guy. He said there were 2 others who received fraudulent certified chq from this same account. 1 of the people was a police office in Alberta who also lost a $6000 watch. I got the police officer's info but he will be back in the office tomorrow. Here's the good part, this store owner have the picture of the guy and the fraud chq that the police officer received.

I've already reported to my local police and all they said it is now under the fraud department and they will not investigate any further.

But the funny thing is that, the guy phone number is still valid. Why are they not helping me?

I feel I'm at a dead end and no one is helping me.

I did contacted rolex to report my watch is stolen. Please keep an eye on this serial number. It just might end up on here.

Watch: Tudor Pelagos
Model Number: 25500TN
Serial Number: J643350


----------



## jtstav

Sorry to hear about that mate. Make sure you post this in the stolen watch report forum. It should get a little more exposure over there than here. Good luck with getting everything settled.


----------



## bluloo

That stinks. I've never taken a check for anything I've sold, including cars. Just too much room for scammers/errors.

IME, the police aren't much help in situations like this. They've generally got either bigger, or more numerous fish to fry. 

If you have the funds, perhaps a PI could track down his personal info and you could sue him. 

Hope you sort it out


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Its hard to tell you what to do bc I'm not familiar with Canadian law enforcement or laws. 

In America, it would fall under federal jurisdiction due to the nature of the crime and the crossing of state (province) lines. Therefore, it wouldn't be local PD, but the FBI, or even in some extreme (EXTREME) cases, the Treasury Dept or Secret Service. 

Maybe you can check into that angle? Usually federal law enforcement has dedicated divisions to this kind of fraud. Hell, the bank itself might even have a fraud investigation division to talk to.

Good luck and I'm sorry for you.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## DM71

I hate to hear story like that. It must be such a bad feeling to realize you just got scammed. Since you say you did the exchange at your old condo because there was cameras, did you tried to retrieve the guy's picture from the video surveillance? You could post is face here and give it also to the police. From there they could maybe identify the crook with their database.

Usually, it's the RCMP that takes care of fraud in Canada.

Hope your nightmare ends well, do not loose hope mate!


----------



## rrknight

DM71 said:


> I hate to hear story like that. It must be such a bad feeling to realize you just got scammed. Since you say you did the exchange at your old condo because there was cameras, did you tried to retrieve the guy's picture from the video surveillance? You could post is face here and give it also to the police. From there they could maybe identify the crook with their database.
> 
> Usually, it's the RCMP that takes care of fraud in Canada.
> 
> Hope your nightmare ends well, do not loose hope mate!


Yes, I'm in the process of retrieving the video. I do have the picture of the scum bag and I'm trying to contact the RCMP right now. But it looks like they may defer me to my local police department. Which I already did and they said it is now under the Fraud department. In another words, bye bye watch and $$$.


----------



## Mr.Kane

You accepted a check?! Awe man I feel for you... Get the pics from the cameras, post his number, something will come of it. At least I'll give him a good crank call if nothin else


----------



## rrknight

OK, I spoke to the police officer who is also a victim of a fraudulent transaction. He basically said its a lost cause. If they ever catch the guy, we will not get anything back.
Chances are the items are sold overseas. So here is the scum bag. Keep an eye out.


----------



## Mr_Pacman

I'm sure if you post those pictures on Facebook or any other social networking site, someone will be able to identify him in his hometown.


----------



## CGSshorty

Face to face deals are for cash only, unless I personally know the buyer.


----------



## rrknight

Mr_Pacman said:


> I'm sure if you post those pictures on Facebook or any other social networking site, someone will be able to identify him in his hometown.


I'm doing that next.


----------



## bluloo

Mr_Pacman said:


> I'm sure if you post those pictures on Facebook or any other social networking site, someone will be able to identify him in his hometown.


+++++


----------



## blubet

I feel for your lost , I hope it got sorted out by now.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

rrknight said:


> OK, I spoke to the police officer who is also a victim of a fraudulent transaction. He basically said its a lost cause. If they ever catch the guy, we will not get anything back.
> Chances are the items are sold overseas. So here is the scum bag. Keep an eye out.


I have to ask, where did you get these pictures?

They don't seem like they came off of security cams.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## drzeller

Since the amount is the same as mentioned from the police officer, I would guess there are from him.

D.


----------



## Dr.Fu Manchu

Once you find him, break his patella.


----------



## s.erickson87

Dr.Fu Manchu said:


> Once you find him, break his patella.


+1. I had lurked that sales post a couple of times. My Sympathies to you sir.


----------



## Mjduct

In the US if you get paid by postal money order (s) you are secured by the postal inspectors who are vigilant in federal mail fraud cases. My sympathies go out to you.


----------



## Brucegbombara

Sorry for your loss, I really feel for you.


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes

Horrible to hear of this loss...but let's all remember...when you are the SELLER...you hold all the cards. Take his check (just like if he were to mail it to you)...wait until it fully clears....then he gets the watch. I would have told him to mail the check and not waste a 4 hour trip down until the cash was in my hand. Just an idea. Again...sorry for your loss...hope it ends up working out...the Pelagos is next on my high end list.


----------



## mdpaw

That's really terrible to hear... If the guy is paying with a certified check, it's best to deposit it with him at your bank beforehand. I did that with my old car and everything went smooth. Cash is kind of course... I have been screwed by someone out in Denver, CO for about $1000 on the purchase of a TAG CV2010 Carrera. He gave partially some money ($500) and stole the rest. It was too late and paypal wouldn't do anything about it... it was over the 2 months deadline.


----------



## davidtsee

Any good news out of this? Updates? Just curious.


----------



## davidtsee

mdpaw said:


> That's really terrible to hear... If the guy is paying with a certified check, it's best to deposit it with him at your bank beforehand. I did that with my old car and everything went smooth. Cash is kind of course... I have been screwed by someone out in Denver, CO for about $1000 on the purchase of a TAG CV2010 Carrera. He gave partially some money ($500) and stole the rest. It was too late and paypal wouldn't do anything about it... it was over the 2 months deadline.


Cash sometimes isn't king, it can still be faked- had a lot of that going on here recently in Sacramento on Craigslist, etc.


----------



## Geronemo3

U should always meet people in the bank when you are making such a big transaction. Doesn't matter if it's cash or cheque or whatever. I hope this guy gets caught and u get your money back but it's a long short.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

